# ملف رائع جدا ً للتعريف بـ 39 جهاز بشكل مبسط



## soma-20 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*An introduction to typical hospital equipment

يحتوي هالملف على التعريف ب 39 جهاز بشكل بسيط من ناحية**

What does it do
Physiology
How it works
Units of measurement **Negative Pressure
Picture of equipment
*






بالمرفقات


د ع و ا ت ك م​*
*​


----------



## مهند المهداوي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

ملف رائع وعاشت الايادي


----------



## عاطف لافي الرشيدي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا soma_20


----------



## soma-20 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ً على مروركم الطيب


----------



## eng.M.elkheshen (23 ديسمبر 2009)

شكررررررررررااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (23 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف الف شكرا جزيلا
ملف رائع جدا
جزاك الله كل خير صديقي حسام

وان شاء الله الى الامام


----------



## احساس قيصر (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر


----------



## maarekmaarek (26 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا خى


----------



## العقار (29 ديسمبر 2009)

ششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككررررااااااااااااااااا كثير


----------



## almathhji (31 ديسمبر 2009)

يعطيك ان شاء الله الصحه


----------



## soma-20 (1 يناير 2010)

شكرا ً لكم جميعا ً


----------



## jaber al atar (1 يناير 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

الله يبارك فيك ويزيدك من علمه:63:
 امشكوووووووووووووووووااااعلي هذا المجهود الجبار
وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك:75::30::30::30:


----------



## م.عز (1 يناير 2010)

حقيقة ان الملف لم يعمل عنــدي ..


----------



## الديوان (2 يناير 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## م التحبو (5 يناير 2010)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير ملف رائع


----------



## محسن ا ن اى سى (21 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## bshbsh (21 يناير 2010)

*الف الف الف شكرا جزيلا
ملف رائع جدا
جزاك الله كل خي
*


----------



## Eng..Rafat (21 يناير 2010)

tank you very much dear


----------



## رامي محمد المليح (22 يناير 2010)

مشكور


----------



## hisham badawi (23 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك 
الملف رائع
نطمع بالمزيد


----------



## therarocky (24 يناير 2010)

مشكوووور جدا 
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mai hussein (25 يناير 2010)

_اكثر من رائع جزاك الله كل الخير_


----------



## soma-20 (26 يناير 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (27 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## بندر الدلابيح (28 يناير 2010)

*الله يعطيك العـــــافيـــــــــــة*

* soma_20*​


----------



## الطموحة (24 فبراير 2010)

* جزاك الله خير*


----------



## ابن صنعاء (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## xdevilx77 (27 فبراير 2010)

ملف اكثر من رائع ...وشكرا لك..
والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود يوسف داود (28 فبراير 2010)

الله يعطيك اللللللللللللللف عافية


----------



## اية عمار (11 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Basem (13 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووور يالغالي وما قصرت ولله


----------



## Spider_2005 (14 يوليو 2010)

_....................................thanksssssss very MUCH_


----------



## ahmadba (15 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررر


----------



## م_محمد متولى (24 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Bushra Naj (25 يوليو 2010)

شكرا كثييييييييييير لان الفصل الجاي رح انزل مادة بتحكي عن بعض من هذه الاجهزة
يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## soma-20 (25 يوليو 2010)

بالتوفيق للجميع..


----------



## م:هبه (25 يوليو 2010)

http://klmty.blogspot.com/


----------



## م قتيبه (27 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله الف خير وأفاد بك الامه الاسلاميه


----------



## المسلم84 (28 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد البوب (29 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل العظيم 
جعلك الله عونا لاخوانك


----------



## عمار المتوكل (31 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ومعلومات رائعة


----------



## رامي الحكيمي (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله الف خير 
الموضوع ليس رائع بل اكثر من رائع
بارك الله فيك
مشكككوووررر


----------



## mohammed.madani (19 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## سالم باقيس (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جاري التحميل
وشكرا لك بشمهندس(*8*)


----------



## أبويونس (27 نوفمبر 2010)

ياشيخ ما اقول لك الا الله يكثر من امثالك ويعغفر ذنوبك ويسكنك الجنة 
يـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارب


----------



## م.محمد جعفر (27 نوفمبر 2010)

_تسلم ايدك يا هندسه_


----------



## blackhorse (8 يناير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## glucose (20 يناير 2011)

يسلموا هالايدين على هالملف
باينتو كتير مفيد


----------



## haedar alrobae (22 يناير 2011)

مشكور 
ملف اروع من الروعة


----------



## محمد مصلح النمر (23 يناير 2011)

مشكووور


----------



## ابنه معان (27 يناير 2011)

عنجد اشي مميز و رائع 
شكرا كثيييييير


----------



## ايمن بدرالدين (29 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## khzal2011 (31 يناير 2011)

الله يوفقك يارب وألف مليون ترليون شكر بس ازا في شي كتاب عن أعطال اجهزة غسيل الكلى فريزينوس _غامبرو ومشكورين متير يا شباب بس رح جن بدي أتعلم عليون


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## M03.0 (23 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خييييييييير


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الملف الرائع


----------



## علاءرجب (2 مارس 2011)

الله يوفقك


----------



## mazen2011 (12 مارس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## flowerangel (13 مارس 2011)

_مشكوررررررررررر تسلم _
_كتاب رائع_​


----------



## الباشمهندسة الطبية (14 مارس 2011)

THAnks


----------



## samoha-991 (18 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## rajai (19 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لك ملف جميل جدا ...


----------



## sayed_y (21 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بن حمادي رفيق (23 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## the king of heart (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## wleed255 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم وشكرا ليكم كتير


----------



## عاشقة الاردن (1 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ع المجهود الرائع :75:


----------

